# Non stop Lies



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yesterday at his press conference Trump continued his outright lying.....

No tariff war...... :eyeroll:

Dept of Justice..... totally exhonorates him in Russia probe......it said nothing about the Russia probe. :eyeroll:

Some people said Flynn did not lie......Trump himself fired Flynn for lying. Flynn pleaded guilty to lying. :eyeroll:

Manafort had little to do with Trump campaign.....He was campaign manager for almost 6 months. :eyeroll:

Democrats are responsible for splitting families at the border uke: ......Give me a break. He could stop this with one phone call to Homeland Security. Inhumane policy.Just send back the whole family. Don't have to take the kids away from adults.

These were at just one 20 minute press conference. He lies so much, that people are becoming numb to it. Either at his age he has memory problems. Or his idea is to just lie all the time and we won't notice anymore. I know about memory loss with age.....I am basically his age. I forget things all the time......drives my wife crazy.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Democrats are responsible for splitting families at the border uke: ......Give me a break. He could stop this with one phone call to Homeland Security.


 Actually the ball is in the democrat court. All they have to do is agree to fund the wall. Done deal. If they don't do it then they really don't care at all like they say they do. Time to put up or shut up.



> No tariff war...... :eyeroll:


 I don't know, are we really in a tariff war?



> Dept of Justice..... totally exhonorates him in Russia probe......it said nothing about the Russia probe. :eyeroll:


 Isn't that because they have already said Trump wasn't involved?



> Some people said Flynn did not lie......Trump himself fired Flynn for lying. Flynn pleaded guilty to lying. :eyeroll:


 So some people lied, but Trump told the truth, and your angry with who?



> Manafort had little to do with Trump campaign.....He was campaign manager for almost 6 months. :eyeroll:


 I think they said it was 145 days or something like that. So what did Manafort do that has been proven, and how does what he did 12 years ago affect Trump?

Don't get to worked up Ken none of them tell the truth. Remember Benghazi? Then look at the FBI. It should come out that Obama was aware of all of this. After all Strozok has a memo that says the president (Obama) wants to know everything.



> I forget things all the time......drives my wife crazy.


 Welcome to the club. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The price of the wall went up again.$25 BILLION over 10 years. ...Like I said it is Trumps Dept of Justice who put this into practice. He could stop it with a phone call. We need to stop illegal immigration. But not by splitting up families for months. Just send them back. His policy.....not Democrats.

Tariffs on steel and aluminum with more to come. Other countries are going to retaliate. Isn't this your definition of a tariff war????

Trump FIRED Flynn for lying. Yesterday he said maybe he didn''t. Plus read Flynn's own confession of being guilty....he PLEADED GUILTY to lying. How can this guy now say maybe he didn't. Total lie by the fake president.

No.....The Dept of Justice has not said that the fake president was not involved......that is being done by his yes men.

Manaford is the biggest criminal associated with the fake president. Evidently you missed that his parole was pulled because of his trying to influence witnesses. Judge...... "this is not middle school,I can't take your phone."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> on steel and aluminum with more to come. Other countries are going to retaliate. Isn't this your definition of a tariff war????


 Not until there is retaliation
Don't get your hopes up yet. oke:

Nope it's in the Democrat court. Fund the wall. If they would spend as much on the wall as they are willing to spend murdering the unborn we could build a dozen walls.

As far as Flyn lying if they still debate it in Washington there is no chance you or I know.

The FIB said Trump wasn't colluding.

Manager I don't know much about. I do hear that the charges against him are 12 years old or more. If it took that long for the justice dept to catch him Trump, you, or I wouldn't have. Your simply hoping Ken.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We don't have to know about Flynn.....he pleaded guilty.

The fake president is using little kids to bargain for his wall. Democrats have nothing to do with.

I didn't think I would ever say this....."Bring back the Bush family." oke:

One question about tariffs.....Are his proposed tariffs against China on goods owned by American companies and made in China, or just goods made by Chinese companies? Is this about our trade imbalance or unfair tariffs made on American goods? Big difference.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

As far as the tariffs I don't think it makes a big difference who owned them, they use Chinese raw goods, and Chinese cheep labor, which is in uneven direct competition with American labor. There are already tariffs that we don't talk about because they are currently far in Chineses favor.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya you betcha those loving democrats would never separate children from parents.
FLASHBACK: Obama Admin Kept Illegal Mexican Kids In Camps...

'Without their parents' knowledge'...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya you betcha those loving democrats would never separate children from parents. :rollin: 
FLASHBACK: Obama Admin Kept Illegal Mexican Kids In Camps...

'Without their parents' knowledge'...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/th ... bd62690bbe


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

ok...&#8230; here is my take.

#1 Tarriffs&#8230;. right now it is a war of words. We imposed something like a 50 billion tarrif and china retaliated with something like 30 billion..... who is winning that "tarrif" war. The way the numbers work we are up 20 million... (yes I know there is other stuff involved). But this might get people to the table to re-negotiate trade deals that were more one sided than anyone knew. These go way back to Regan, Bush, Clinton, Bush, Obama, etc. So cant just blame "dirty dems".

#2 The lying... all of them have lied. More and more stuff is coming out about Obama, Clinton, etc. We all should be scared how this last "Russian deal" is coming out looking like it was an operative from the FBI trying to "frame" trump during the election process. That should pi$$ everyone off!!&#8230; talk about the "deep state" BS.

#3... Kids at the border. This one makes me the most angry about the media and our elected officials. I agree it is sad that it is happening. But for years it was known that if you had children with you while crossing the border ILLEGALLY you pretty much got a free pass into the country. Even if the children were not yours!!! So it is getting stopped. BTW... this policy was in place before Trump.... he is just enforcing the law!! Also this is what makes me the most mad. If a USA citizen is busted with dealing drugs or other crimes and children are in the house hold. THE CHILDREN GET TAKEN AWAY!!! So where is the media outcry on this topic? Where are the elected officials crying on this one?? Remember both parties are committing crimes!! How can you enforce one law but not the other? Laws are laws!!! What this is saying that Non -US citizens should have more rights than US citizens.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Stuff about the Kids at the border.....

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/border ... id=DELLDHP



> "I do agree that we have to do something. We created this situation by not doing anything," Padilla said. "So what happened with zero tolerance is, we were exempting a population from the law. And what happens when you do that, it creates a draw for a certain group of people that rises to trends that become a crisis."
> 
> *"I'm going to give you an example: Because we were releasing family units, May 2, just last month, we had a full-blown MS-13 (gang member) accompanied by his one-year-old child. He thought he was going get released into the community; that was not the case."*


Below is a excerpt from the same article... showing how mis-information is getting out there. Notice how the reporter "King" didn't refute anything after the Officer matter of fact told her she is hearing mis-information! Then what I said earlier goes along with the last paragraph!!



> King asked about the stories coming out of mothers separated from children. "I met a woman yesterday; they were separated for six days. She was fleeing because she was afraid of gang violence. Help us understand why some of the families are being told that 'Your children are going to be taken to be given a bath,' and then they don't see their children. How is that OK?"
> 
> "That's misinformation that is out there," Padilla replied. "There's a story about removing a child from a breast-feeding mother - absolutely not true. Every family member gets a sheet with information to keep track of their child, to get information where that child is, and they're all reunited at the end."
> 
> ...


So Ken... Non-stop lies.... Is that our Media????? All sides of the media!!! :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck.. that's true, I never thought of that. When someone is arrested, Social Services is called in to get the kids. Not much different.

Plainsman.....even though you could be right, but probably not....you don't have to post Ya You Betcha twice.  

This place has been dead for 2 weeks with nothing posted except want ads and reloading. Need to get some political talk going. Lots of issues.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken agreed on how the place is not active.... must be a good fish bite somewhere... LOL

Also the point that many are missing on this whole border issue is that at Ports of entry there is a problem (on the mexico side) of not having enough housing or resources to handle people waiting to get asylum legally into the USA. Yep the USA isn't turning these people away who are doing it legally... they are just not able to handle all of them in a timely manner...ie: run the cases thru. So to say "trump" is against immigration is false. He is against ILLEGAL immigration. If people go thru the proper channels they are getting in. Anyways we could talk until we are blue in the face on this one. Also if our elected officials really want to "solve" the problem. They need to work on more border agents or case workers to get the legal immigration moving faster at ports of entry.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

One point Chuck.....Trump has ordered Sessions to lower the amount of legal immigration. So he isn't in favor of unlimited legal immigration.

I do agree with his statements that we will not become a dumping ground like Europe did when they allowed millions into their countries. Those people will change Europe's culture in the future and they are already seeing increases in crime.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't agree with much that Trump does. But he is dead on about immigration.

Scroll down and check out these pics from 2014 during the Obama administration.....

https://www.dailywire.com/news/31980/me ... en-shapiro


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman.....even though you could be right, but probably not....you don't have to post Ya You Betcha twice.


 I seen that, but I was to lazy to change it. What an idiot I am. :rollin:

I see the policy with the kids is about 30 or 40 years old. I was listening to an explanation about this today. If the adults with the kids lied and are not their parents they are separated. If the kids feel the adults are a danger to them they are separated. If the adults are charged or guilty of a felony they are separated. If the adults are their parents and no felony is involved they are not separated. We have 12k kids being held. 10k come alone and 2k have been separated from their parents. All are supplied with electronics to FaceTime or Skype their parents as often and as long as they like.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

https://sharylattkisson.com/2018/06/10/ ... tive-list/

This is a list of 50 mistakes (lies) the media has printed about Trump. Very interesting. I remember many of them. Today the radical left still believe the lies. Well maybe not believe, but they do repeat them.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

I agree with you that Trump ordered less legal immigration or he is making it harder to get in. He wants more skilled people to come to the USA and help contribute. Remember the whole "racist" or "S-hole" countries BS. How the media and people were up in arms about it. When if fact all he was doing was trying to suck up to the country he was visiting. By saying we need more workers from there.

Plainsman... very interesting articles about the 50 lies by the media.... and there are I am sure more and more. It goes to the fact that they are not journalists anymore. They don't report facts that are taught to drive narratives. Remember when reporters would go out and just report the news or facts. Now they have to interject opinion, politics, etc. It is just like remember when actors used to just act and entertain us. Now they have to think that we all care about their political beliefs!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck the late night comedians are not funny anymore. They are just puppets for the left. I don't understand why people who talk FOX, but I listen to all the others too, and on line sources, and radio talk shows. They openly admit they don't listen to FOX or Rush Limbaugh. So who is the less informed? I listen to CNN why can they not listen to FOX? I think they don't want the truth. If they wanted the truth they would listen to them all then use their grey matter to determine what really was the truth. Life is so ironic when the liberals tell you to be better informed and in the same breath admit they only listen to once side. :eyeroll: I suspect it's because they want their abortions and pervert rights.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

Lots of people would rather be spoon fed info that think for themselves. That is your answer on why many only listen to one side of any discussion. It is also why rational thought isn't the norm anymore (not a shot at any liberals because this is both sides to this debate).

I also love how the left and liberals are supposed to be tolerant, open minded, and accepting... but are not if you don't believe in what they do. Or go against them.

I think I posted this video before but it is very satirical but is accurate. This is a CEO of Black Rifle Coffee Company.

Not 100% safe for work. Some language.... but is a good watch.






BTW... This is another reason why I like Black Rifle Coffee Company. Sorry not an ad for them. But honestly they make fun of how crazy some of this stuff is going on right now.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

OK... I am going to get on my soap box here.

This is what ****** me off about the media...

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/former ... id=DELLDHP

Title of article: *Former ICE director: Some migrant family separations are permanent*

This article and its headlines are stating that children and separation are permanent. Yet this "expert" hasn't been the head director of ICE since 2014!! So 4 years ago!!! Yet the so called "journalist" is using him as an expert of what is going on now. The "journalist" is trying to use his knowledge of something 4 years ago on what was just implemented 2 months ago!!! do you think this guy knows the ins and outs of what is happening now. This is what is wrong with our media!!!

Now later on in the article they talk to someone who is in the know and says it is more like 5-10 days. Also they talk about the piece of paper with the phone number and gets them to a case worker ASAP. So again up front... LIES and you have to read the whole article to get the true info. But yet it is knows that people only read headlines or the first 2 paragraphs of most printed media. Or they only remember the first few paragraphs. This is what bothers me about our media. I know others can find stuff that show the right leaning media does the same. I have a gripe with all media that does this stuff. :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Question is......Will Trump back down and change the rules? He can do it if he wants to.

Will this policy,if it continues, keep people from trying to come here?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hope not because then the liberals will complain about holding children with adults. Most of the kids were not separated by us, they were separated by their own parents who sent them alone to America because they were encouraged by Obama. Trump can not back down he didn't make the law Congress did, and only Congress can fix it. Trump would have to break the law if he ordered it stopped. Then the liberals would have a hay day. This whole thing was explained at yesterday's press conference.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

:rollin: Just out: those pictures of kids held in cages ------- they were taken in 2014. Hmmmm who was president then????? :rollin:

Still didn't go to that missing second page.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Test post...&#8230; I cant see my own posts....or did they get deleted for some reason?

Also agree 100% the media is deflecting from the IG reports and also agree with the Dems want a black eye on Rep for mid term elections.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok... now my posts show back up... wondering if I needed to start looking for black helicopters outside my house... LOL

Anyways.... I have read that he is going to do something because of the backlash going on. But... .personally I hope he doesn't over correct. Because people knew it was pretty much a "free pass" if they had kids. They would get released to the community instead of detained. Now when they are "detaining" and "separating" it will make people think twice about entering. It will take a few months for the "word" to get back to people to not try and cross with children or they will get separated. Remember (not trying to be offensive just stating facts) these people might not be the most well informed or started their journey to cross illegally way before this new "zero tolerance" has been in place. Think of it this way... if you hear a certain officer is pulling people over for speeding or anything. It takes time for that information to go thru the grapevine. Then once you hear about it... you make the decision to speed in that area or not. Most of the time you watch your speed. So it is a good deterant. :bop:

But I see something being done. I hope the "zero" tolerance keeps happening. But like I mentioned before.... why are illegal immigrants getting better treatment than citizens? The whole if a Citizen commits a crime and children are present. Child services takes them away. I am not trying to be heartless. Just stating facts.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No one knows what the heck happened to the second page of this thread. Maybe CNN hacked us. :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman.....maybe only your posts are on a second page.....in that case it was probably Hannity on Fox News. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Darn Hannity


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am blaming the Russians..... oke: HAHA

But at least I heard trump say he is still doing the zero tolerance. Which means even with children if you get caught you will be in custody but not released into the community. So they will have due process and not a "free" pass so to speak. Plus he said he will keep the families together while they go thru the process. Now we will just have to see what happens. But I am sure now they will complain about the housing that will be available because it isn't room service, hot tub, 5 star hotel quality!

But like I talked about earlier.... Why isn't nobody talking about the conditions at the ports of entry to help with the over flow of the people trying to get in legally. Work with mexico and help build stuff to house people. The hard part for me about that is being "fiscal" conservative.... again where is the money going to come from??? That is why if mexico will work with us. But again why would they when they want to keep people in their country. Maybe the UN can give some of our money back to us..... LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Maybe the UN can give some of our money back to us..... LOL


 I have never tried hallucinogenics. :rollin: 
I have always had this question: why does the whole world think we should give far beyond what other wealthy nations give. When we do it's never enough to make them like us anyway.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> No one knows what the heck happened to the second page of this thread. Maybe CNN hacked us. :rollin:


Hillary deleted them. 8)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Like I said..... lie number 1 above.....Democrats are responsible for splitting families at the border..... :eyeroll: And that Trump could and now did change this.

I would guess the women in his own family came out against this and got him to change this.

At least he hasn't changed the policy of still enfocreing sending them back if they crossed illegally.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

You want to see kids behind chain link fences ????? Check out some of your local daycares..... They have chain link fences around the yard to keep the kids from running off and strangers from getting in.. Heck even most schools do.... Most of these immigrant children just traveled hundreds or even thousands of miles in the back of trucks, walking and sleeping in the desert, etc. with very few amenities I'm guessing outside of being separated from someone they know ( which is even in question), life is pretty good. And even the separation probably isn't that big a deal for the majority as you are separating them from a stranger NOT family. Many were separated from family far before they got here.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

How about the article and info coming out about the picture of the "girl crying" was a lie!!! That the girl wasn't separated and that the mother took the child with out the father knowing!

Lies all around all to push a narrative.

Ken... I didn't think that trump could have "changed" anything. But I was wrong and he did. But like I have mentioned..... why are illegals getting better treatment than citizens.... This will open up a huge can of worms. I am sure some lawyers are chomping at the bit to file law suits of children taken away from families of US citizens to sue federal, state, and local agencies!!! Then that will hamstring those said agencies...and who will it be protecting... not the children. Only thing it will be protecting is the pocket books of the lawyers. I hope I am wrong on this one.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had another post disappear. It was as Chuck says the little girl was no taken from her mother. It was one of the headlines on Drudge. I call that a lie. I also think pictures of kids behind fences when Obama was president and trying to make it look like today is not simple deception it's a lie also. The lies being told are not by Trump, but by those who dislike him.

Oh, and that executive order to keep the kids with parents is now being challenged. They say because it's a law Trump doesn't have the constitutional authority to do it. Now we need to find out if those are liberals challenging his ability to keep the kids with parents. The liberals are treating Trump like the kid who flips a coin and says heads I win tails you loose.

Edit: Everytime I post and hit submit I get a message that the site can't be displayed because it isn't a secure site.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/border ... id=DELLDHP

Above is the article about the kid in the picture.

Also agree..... Now if people don't believe the crys of "fake news".... you should start too. I for one was not always yelling "fake news".... but more and more I am jumping on that band wagon. Because it is getting proven that it is "fake news" and people jumping the gun or trying to drive a narrative. I am also starting to believe more conspiracy BS that all of this is deflection from the "Russia hearings" and the "IG" stuff. Plus if you are reading now that Mueller is going after NYT, Wash Post and others for hurting his investigation. Those publications are producing false hoods and making potential jurors tainted.

But again... the other news outlets... FOX... are not 100% truthful as well. IMHO.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

"But again... the other news outlets... FOX... are not 100% truthful as well. IMHO." Now the quote doesn't work. Anyway my opinion is about like this as far as truthful:
FOX ------70%
CNN ------10%
NBC ------20%
ABC ------20%


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman quote......" I don't know, are we really in a tariff war?"

EU places Tariffs on US items.....EU, a block of 28 nations places a 25% tariff on motorcycles,steel,bourbon, and jeans in retaliation for Trump's 25% tariff on steel and aluminum.The tariff on $3.4 billion of goods takes effect immediately.

Guess we are in a tariff war huh????


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

All this outrage about seperating parents from kids.....Why are they seperated in the first place? Why aren't they kept together in whatever places are available? Then send the whole works back where they came from.

The outrage seems to be about seprating them not forcing them to return.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Sun Jun 17, 2018 8:59 am
> 
> Yesterday at his press conference Trump continued his outright lying.....
> 
> No tariff war...... :eyeroll:





> Guess we are in a tariff war huh????


 When you first posted it looked like it could happen, but had not at that point. I like to wait until things are real. Now we have a little skirmish. I think in the end we may have more tariffs, but more equally spread out. Prior to this there was far more tariffs on our goods than we had on theirs. I think Trump went for aluminum and steel first because Europe had nearly destroyed that American industry. It made perfect sense. We made that mistake prior to WWII when we were letting Japan produce huge amounts of steel. We shipped them scraps and some raw materials they in turn shipped us finished products. At first it was finished products we wanted, then it was bombs in Pearl Harbor. We need to keep those industries alive in the United States. Not only for jobs, but for national security. We either learn from history or we stupidly repeat it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't know how much these EU tariffs will affect us. Even spats with Canada and Mexico might not make a difference. The big hit will come if or when China puts mega tariffs on us. That will affect farmers here big time. If it happens before elections in Nov......Republicans will lose the House and maybe the Senate.

Back to my second question.....why are these kids seperated in the first place?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trump.....send them back.No more waiting to see a judge. :thumb:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> I had another post disappear. It was as Chuck says the little girl was no taken from her mother. It was one of the headlines on Drudge. I call that a lie. I also think pictures of kids behind fences when Obama was president and trying to make it look like today is not simple deception it's a lie also. The lies being told are not by Trump, but by those who dislike him.
> 
> Oh, and that executive order to keep the kids with parents is now being challenged. They say because it's a law Trump doesn't have the constitutional authority to do it. Now we need to find out if those are liberals challenging his ability to keep the kids with parents. The liberals are treating Trump like the kid who flips a coin and says heads I win tails you loose.
> 
> Edit: Everytime I post and hit submit I get a message that the site can't be displayed because it isn't a secure site.


The Dems are the ones playing games. They are the ones holding up immigration reform then complaining cause it is not happening. They are the ones complaining about kids being separated yet it happened/ started under their watch. Now that Trump does try to make some change they cry that it is not his power to do so (it's theirs) yet they still make no effort.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> We shipped them scraps and some raw materials they in turn shipped us finished products.


 this happened post WWII.... My grandfather was so upset he took his family out west to Washington to see the ship he served on in WWII in port. When they got there he found out it got sold to Japan for scrap. Yes a ship that fought against Japan was sold to them for scrap. He still is upset with that today.

Ken,

The kids are separated because you can't "prosecute a child" for a crime that a parent has done. Same reason why kids are separated from drug dealing parents. So while the parents are going thru the process of either seeking asylum or getting it denied. The kids are separated. That is why it is done.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck I see you posted last, but there is no post there. What's going on with the site anyway?????


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

PLAINSMAN.....looks like you are missing posts again.your june 25th post is missing.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

KEN W said:


> All this outrage about seperating parents from kids.....Why are they seperated in the first place? Why aren't they kept together in whatever places are available? Then send the whole works back where they came from.
> 
> The outrage seems to be about seprating them not forcing them to return.


As I understand, they are separated because a vast majority are not with a legal parent when they cross. There is a serious child trafficking issue and they are separated to ensure their escort actually is their parent. I had heard the number that out of 10,000 only 2000 crossed with an actual parent.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just checking to see if this shows up.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dakota I think my post with all the data on those kids disappeared. If I remember 10,000 kids came alone without an adult. Out of the 2000 few were with a related adult. If an adult tries to get in illegally a second time they are charged with a felony. That law has been on the books for decades. It's been ignored by some just like our constitution. The democrats had many chances to change it, but didn't even bring it up. They want to keep it around for controversy when republicans are the leaders. Cheap political trick with the immigrants as tools.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The real truth is in most cases they are separated from their parents long before they even cross the border.

I guess I look at the big picture.... Do you hurt a few by separating them from their parents or a lot by being subjected to human trafficking.


----------



## marcel9 (Jan 31, 2018)

President Trump, for reasons not immediately evident, tweeted this morning: "Not that it matters but I never fired James Comey because of Russia! The Corrupt Mainstream Media loves to keep pushing that narrative, but they know it is not true!" One wonders whether a conversation with one of his lawyers or a "Fox & Friends" discussion about obstruction of justice might have prompted such a self-serving tweet. The good news for the rule of law and our national sanity is that Trump's lies arguably make things worse for him. :down:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He fired Comet, but do we know the real reason or only what the media tells us?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

sadly politicians lie. It's part of the game.... If you think Trump is bad imagine the string of lies of Hillary was in office !!!!!!


----------

